# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art >  paint shop pro

## shannisrules

hi i know i may sound really stupid but how do i download paint shop pro? ive been on the website and that said i had to create an account so i did but now it wont download help please!!!!!!!!!! if someone could just tell me how to download it i would be very gratefull 

 :Heart:  nicole  :Heart:

----------


## Jade

Um not Easternder Related.

Moving

----------


## shannisrules

i know sorry it is kind of because i want to make a banner on paint shop pro of eastenders characters

----------


## Jade

No worries, we have a banners section now!!

----------


## squarelady

> hi i know i may sound really stupid but how do i download paint shop pro? ive been on the website and that said i had to create an account so i did but now it wont download help please!!!!!!!!!! if someone could just tell me how to download it i would be very gratefull 
> 
>  nicole


Hi Nicole!  :Big Grin: 

If you click on this link - http://www.jasc.com/en/products/? - it will take you to Jasc website. If you look it's the first product on the list. Just click 'Free Trial' and you can download PSP9 (the latest version) for a 60 day trial.

----------


## shannisrules

thanx it's downloading now

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive downloaded it too   :Smile:  What do i do now ?   :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Ive downloaded it too   What do i do now ?


Whatever you want! You just have to experiment really until you work out how to use everything! Good Luck!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> Whatever you want! You just have to experiment really until you work out how to use everything! Good Luck!


It's not the easiest of programs to get to grips with though.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

you no when the 60 days is up what does it do then

----------


## shannisrules

how do you save the banner into a jpeg file?

----------

